# yellow X orange = ?



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Hello! Here I am posting in this forum again -_-
Anyway, my question of the day is this. When you breed an orange betta fish with a yellow betta fish, what would be the most likely outcome? Would you get both yellows and oranges?

I'm asking this question because for my first spawn I would like to get a pair that would produce several different colors, not just all the same. So if you have any suggestions concerning this, that would be great!

Thanks for all the help guys!

(As as a quick question: What kind of fry food to you prefer?)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

You would probably end up with a mix of both


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, if they're coming from true-breeding lines of only orange or only yellow fish, then if you breed the two, you'll likely get a mix of yellows, oranges, maybe some bicolors. Yellows and oranges are variations on the red layer and blond layer, if I'm not mistaken, so you may get a couple reds, pinks, or cambodians in there, all depending on the genetic background of your stock.

If you're breeding 'grab-bag' yellows or oranges, then your guess is as good as mine as to what will show up.


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

dont think the blond layer is involved as that impacts the black layer. 
if one is using solid oranges and yellows, black shouldnt show up at all, since the black layer is over the red one. 

i have a theory that the yellow and orange genes are actually the same gene but the mutation point occurs on different loci. as the gene is read, pigment starts to intensify. if the mutation point is early, the pigmentation terminates at yellow. if the mutation point is further down the sequence, the pigmentation terminates at orange. if there are no mutation points on the sequence, the pigmentation completes with red. since bettas have two pairs of genes--it could be possible for a betta to have two different copies, which in turn, affect the degree of saturation and intensity of red/orange/yellow, which can be seen--

light yellow (from http://www.reef2rainforest.com/):









saturated yellow (http://thefishdoctor.co.uk/betta-fish-colors/):









yellow orange (http://thefishdoctor.co.uk/betta-fish-colors/):









saturated orange (https://basementbettas.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/dsc08914.jpg):









red orange (http://basementbettas.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/orange.jpg)









red (photo by Daniella Vereeken)









but to answer your question, my best bet is that you could probably expect anything from pale yellow to yellow oranges. 
i would like to nail this mystery down myself...anybody have hmpk solids of each so i can figure it out?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 amphirion
unlike opaque white, both yellow and orange need the same NR. And they also need Blond to suppress any black pigments. 

Genetically speaking they should carry (assuming they have pure genetics): red, cambodian, NR, blond
The above pairing should produce the these colors . . . maybe not that many reds. Perhaps other colors may also appear, such as cellophane and sort of grizzled red.


----------

